# New donkeys



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

I took your advice that a only donkey is a lonely donkey even though she seems happy with my horse. I searched and found a year old jennette that is white with spots called Cecilla. Well, Cecilla had a 2 year old female buddy named Tula and they are bonded. I didn't want to seperate them, so I wound up buying both. I'm getting them next weekend. My question is will these two girls accept my Carmella as she is lots smaller and a youngster. I don't want my donkey to get hurt. Do I need to keep them seperate for awhile? The two donks are halter and lead broken, and seem to be pretty gentle.


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 12, 2009)

I am so happy for you that you got more Donks. Like you I worried about introducing my new and old donks to one another. Would they fight like horses do?Well I can say I never saw such painless and quick bonding ever. Tey immediatly took to each other and there was no fighting at all. I also had two bonded that I introduced to a single. I am so happy for you. P lease post pics!


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 13, 2009)

morning,

Thanks for answering my questions. I was a little concerned, but feel better now. Here are pics of my new additions.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2428318960000435961dCIFcq

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2232581870000435961nOOUXm

(the donk with the white nose)

This is it until my Carmella is old enough to be bred when I'll be looking for the best herd sire I can find. Both these girls are registered. These great liitle animals are addicting! lol The older jenny had been bred once, but lost her foal. I'm not sure why, but doing the math I think she was to young to be bred, only a yearling. Everything I've read said they should be at least 2 years old.


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG

They are so cute! What a great looking donk family. You have to feel much better knowing your little guy has friends now.Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a gooseneck horse aluminum horse trailer that I haven't used forever. I've been using it for storage actually. I'm afraid the tires might be dry rotted, so I have to wait until Sunday to get my two new donks using a trailer service. I think they are all pretty cute also. <g> I'll let you know how things go and I'll take pictures of all my girls together. <g> I want them all to just be happy critters!


----------

